# can anyone help me with the year of this tractor?



## shizcol (May 10, 2013)

hey guys, i just picked up this riding mower, and cant seem to find the year anywhere.. there was a badge for the serial number but it was pulled off.. all i have on there is a badge that says mfg date, and lot/model number but either one has a yr on it. i took some pics.. maybe someone can help..

i picked this riding mower up for 450.00 and it came with a nice snow blower attachment with barely any time on it, a mower deck (46"), complete bagger setup, wheel wieghts, and tire chains.. is it worth it? I also cant seem to find any pics of it online and csnt find much info on it either. Is this a agway, mtd, yardman, or murray. It says agway heritage gt 18/46 but I only found one other pic of one and it looks identical to it but it says yard man on it and its white. Looks like this. 

http://www.adsinusa.com/c/3878/3878p3006.htm


----------



## shizcol (May 10, 2013)

So ive done more research on this mower and it seems like it might be a yard man. I cant find anything on it really. It says agway on it and theres a heritage sticker on the front of it. But i found some pics of one similar with yard man written on it. I found some parts manuals online and seems like its between 1989-1996. Has anyone seen these before? Hee are a couple pics i found online


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

There are a couple of things that might identify your tractor as an MTD product.

1) the long lever on the right - does it serve two functions - acts as both the PTO engagement and deck height ?

2) manual transmission - is the travel speed selector on the dash with 7 speed positions ?


----------



## shizcol (May 10, 2013)

The long lever on the right is the height adjustment only and the speed selector is on the left rear fender. There is a high, low and reverse shifter in the middle. It has stickers on the engine that say mtd product. But on the hood it says agway.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

What I have found seems to work like this
149-814-019
the first number "1" denotes a lawn mower or accessory
the 4 denotes a garden tractor
the 9 is the year 1989

http://www.ehow.com/how_7825413_decode-mtd-model-numbers.html


----------



## shizcol (May 10, 2013)

Awesome thanks that sounds about right.


----------



## shizcol (May 10, 2013)

Well after a lil tlc and some paint she if comin along nicely. Just got the front end done for now since it was the easiest part to do lol. Still gotta do the fenders and running boards (red) and the center shifter area (black)


----------

